# Installed Piriform Defraggler - can't use the DVD drive



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi...

Installed Piriform Defraggler - it dropped out my NEC DVD drive icon from My Computer right away. I can't use it!

BIOS is okay (it is seen at start-up). Installed it right after OS re-install (Windows 10 32 Home).


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Uninstall it, there's really no need for a 3rd party defrag tool in modern systems, and absolutely none if you have an SSD.

Do you have an error for the DVD drive in Device Manager?


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Independent defragmenters like Piriform Defraggler and Auslogics Defrag defragment very quickly and those files that are needed, those that are freq. in use. That's why I use them.

After one major Windows 10 update the Device Manager hided out somewhere... I've checked it before the update - and, I remember, my NEC DVD drive is deleted / not seen at Device M. What to do?


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Was this a recent event? If so and you have no solution/something went buggy, you can use a restore point to before you got the update. You'd have to reinstall any apps you downloaded between then and now though. However, if you think Device Manager is still somewhere on your system, press the Windows button + R, and this will open the Run box. Type _devmgmt.msc_ and hit okay. If it is on your system, this will open it up.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Okay... I'll try the Run, and say what it did.

I have no Restore Points made.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes sir! ...the Run thingy finally showed that Device Manager!  ...I don't know if it will show by the Search option further.

The Device Manager - my NEC DVD drive is wiped out from it / not shown!


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

If that's the case, the driver may be corrupted. Have you run the hardware troubleshooter in Win 10? It may help.

Method 1: Run Hardware and Devices troubleshooter.

Type troubleshooting in Search box present in the Taskbar.

click on Troubleshooting.

Select View all on the top left corner.

Run Hardware and Devices troubleshooter.

Check the issue and move to next method.

Method 2: Uninstall and reinstall DVD-CD ROM Driver in compatibility mode from manufacturer's website.

Follow these steps to Uninstall DVD-CD ROM driver.


Press Windows key + X and select Device Manager.

Search for DVD-CD ROM driver and expand it.

Right click on the DVD-CD ROM driver and select Uninstall.

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ndows-10/e48caeff-cb52-4836-9257-9dad73a0e3bf


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

This problem is common to Windows 7 and Windows 10 as well... they should fix this entirely and / or add a hotfix file for Win 10 as well.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You should see a link to Device Manager if you right-click the start 'window' at bottom left.

Since windows 7 files on mechanical hard drives are defragged in the background, there is no need to do it manually by running a program.

Also, as Triple6 said, you should never defrag SSDs, it will not improve anything and actually causes unneeded wear which reduces their 'lifespan'.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks! ...I know that about the SSD's.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

doggie08 said:


> Thanks! ...I know that about the SSD's.


Ok good.

Does the DVD drive work now ?


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm really afraid to try any of these steps on my own, though... I've just installed Windows 10 - understand me by that.

I like the uninstall driver and reboot and auto-install it again by System methods - but again, I'm afraid to do this. If the drive will go down or, more worse, the software - I think I'll have a heart attack! ...I've got the things to go wrong before, and now I am fresh-installed again... took me 6 hours, if not counting the defragmentations and all.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

So is there a 'DVD/CD-ROM drives' item listed in Device Manager ? If so click the *>* to the left of it and tell us what it reveals please.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

My NEC DVD drive is not listed there... not even a yellow warning icon.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Can you post a screenshot of Device Manager? Do you have any devices that have errors? Yellow or red exclamation marks?


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

I have NO devices in yellow or red mark.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Do you really need a screenshot? ...all devices are okay and the ones that are not working, probably, in hidden mode there.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Can you post the exact model of the computer or motherboard then?

Can you open up the computer and move the SATA cable going to the DVD drive to another SATA port on the motherboard? Some computers have multiple SATA controllers and it's possibly that one has a compatibility issue with Windows 10.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Okay - so the motherboard is GIGABYTE GA-MA78GM-US2H rev. 1.0, BIOS updated to F8 .

Does it mean anything to you?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Install the AMD Chipset drivers from the following site to see if they help: https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-7-series-chipsets/780g


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

How about Other Devices in Device Manager?

Also check Disk Management (Right click on Start Menu, click Disk Management) and see if you have a drive there. If it helps provide a screen shot here.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Other devices are all okay.

The Disk Management was seen before - there are only System C drive and D for games and my storage. Properly partitioned (also before) by EASE US tool... under Windows 7 before.

...the NEC (Optiarc model name) DVD-RW drive that I have is not and, probably, should not be listed there in the Disk Management.

Anything else?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you saying that the C and D drives are partitions on a single hardware device?


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes, on a single... is it a problem?

C is the System one with programs to it, and D is for Storage and Program Files - Games only. My C partition is around 46 gigs and around 20 is already used... Windows 7 was bigger on drive.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Well when you have a hard drive failure, both patriations will be useless.
If you are trying to protect your data, you need to have 2 separate hard drives.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

2 seps. are for the next system block, I think...

This one will not fail any soon; it's fairly new and I'm checking it (the temps.).


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

> This one will not fail any soon


One never knows with hard drives, and I see that a lot of people are having issues with their SSD type.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

doggie08 said:


> Anything else?


Did you install those drivers I linked too?


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

No, not yet. I'm a bit afraid to do something ...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

doggie08 said:


> No, not yet. I'm a bit afraid to do something ...


Why?


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

I hope it won't get to any mess!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Updating driver is a pretty standard procedure.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey! … I've just thought - if I'll install ImgBurn let's say, or anything else for DVDs, will it recheck and show my DVD Drive at My Computer folder?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> No.


Really?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

YES really


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

This thread is now two months old and I don't think you've done some of our suggestions such as posting screenshots or updating driver and I kinda feel you may be trolling at this point.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> This thread is now two months old and I don't think you've done some of our suggestions such as posting screenshots or updating driver and I kinda feel you may be trolling at this point.


I am no troll! If I want I'll make this thread 6 months old; I have job, life, businesses - and it's not disallowed to post later on this forums though.

Doing something with drivers I fear on my own. Screenshots will be ready soon.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If you can't or won't follow instructions for any reason then why post on a computer technical site for assistance? The response was not out of line. Helpers give a lot of their free time and we do expect matters to be followed up within a reasonable time delay so they can move on to help others. Threads close after 45 days without any responses.

I suggest you take the computer to a repair shop for hands on assistance if you're not willing to try the proposed solutions or post the requested information. Also, sending in frivolous reports constitutes abuse of the report system and may result in a warning/infraction with loss of points that can affect your membership at the site should the behaviour continue.

I'll leave this thread open in the event that you wish to continue but I would advise you to read it through from the beginning and comply with all of the requests before posting again.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Cookiegal said:


> If you can't or won't follow instructions for any reason then why post on a computer technical site for assistance? The response was not out of line. Helpers give a lot of their free time and we do expect matters to be followed up within a reasonable time delay so they can move on to help others. Threads close after 45 days without any responses.
> 
> I suggest you take the computer to a repair shop for hands on assistance if you're not willing to try the proposed solutions or post the requested information. Also, sending in frivolous reports constitutes abuse of the report system and may result in a warning/infraction with loss of points that can affect your membership at the site should the behaviour continue.
> 
> I'll leave this thread open in the event that you wish to continue but I would advise you to read it through from the beginning and comply with all of the requests before posting again.


Okay sir. Nice doggie from doggie.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)




----------

